# Hear Rare Flutes



## Enthalpy

Hear the *Chinese Xun*, the globular flute without fixed nozzle:
96u1Ye1csB8 - eNzGLAGLLuE​
The *Corean Hun* is rare there
LFb7IXblgzM​


----------



## Enthalpy

The *bass flute* is a tenor, one octave below the soprano, and is quite rare in symphonic music because it plays far too softly, but louder than the miniumm achievable on a saxophone. It also empties the flutist's lungs far too quickly. This one flutist gives the best demo I've found on the Web
0ogwt5yvmbw at 6:07​She achieves decent articulation by mere virtuosity, but the instrument has by nature a huge inertia, especially on low notes, and the score is chosen accordingly. I suppose the inertia results from the big tube fed by a small blowhole to fit human lungs. At organs, the low flute pipes articulate well.

Already the *alto flute*, a fourth below the soprano, makes rarely sense at a symphonic orchestra in its huge hall. Fainter than a soprano, especially at low notes, and squanders breath even more. Same flutist and video
0ogwt5yvmbw at 5:19​and to other times to hear a piccolo or metal and wooden sopranos. By the way, the wooden soprano must be the Yamaha; others sound much more like metal, so only a part of the sound results from the material.

Here are (bass and contrabass) *"contrabass and subcontrabass" flutes that work* obviously: the horn player achieves a sound, the flautist plays a score with long notes.
Ns7NwOjG5wg at 9:32​Admitting that]the microphone setting was kept between voice and flute, the instrument would even be perceptible.

Do you see the long blow hole overflown for longer by the fast blown air? The instruments I tried lacked it. Fine, I don't need to explain the idea any more, but I can forget the patents.

The alto and tenor flute should have a longer blow hole too.


----------

